# Newer bug same old bug story.



## dubvlmt (Jun 27, 2008)

This is my girlfriend's bug much to the old bug story we pulled it out of a field for 1000.00 bucks. 

















A new turbo,dipstick,5th gear selector and all the other part that would need to be replaced after 3 years in a field. 
















Pic on mk5 passat wheels and stock suspension. 
This is how it sits today with keskin kt1's, adjustable coil overs. she wants to keep going and that's fine with me.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nicely done. How long did it take you to clean it out?


----------



## dubvlmt (Jun 27, 2008)

It took about a week to clean up everything 
But we're still cleaning and replacing old and messed up parts. 








We have also refinished the keskins just for her. 
















A lot of work.


----------



## dubvlmt (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Garbosh (Jun 1, 2013)

love those rims!!! they sit perfect what are the size of the rims, tires, et, etc?!?!?!


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Gotta love every minute of cleaning. Nice!


----------



## dubvlmt (Jun 27, 2008)

Garbosh said:


> love those rims!!! they sit perfect what are the size of the rims, tires, et, etc?!?!?!


Keskin kt1 first run. 18"X 8.5 front 18x10 rear tires are falken 512 225/40/18 all around. Straight bolt up no spacers. 




Good Old Car said:


> Gotta love every minute of cleaning. Nice!


Always a ball!


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I know this is quite an old thread, but it's nice to see someone saving a water-cooled Beetle from the scrapyard and bringing it back to life. :thumbup: Now is the time to do this because old-school air-cooleds are getting increasingly scarce and the nice ones remaining are going to skyrocket in price. On the other hand, New Beetles have now been around for 15 years and will eventually make up the majority of Beetles at VW shows, I'd say within 20 years.


----------



## ltlLulu (Sep 29, 2012)

This is LuLu at Southern Worthersee! 


The First Lady of Dub Development


----------

